# More snake sightings around the home



## News Bot (Apr 14, 2009)

*Published:* 14-Apr-09 10:43 AM
*Source:* ABC News
*Author:* 

A north Queensland snake expert is urging people to remain alert around their homes after an increased number of sightings in residential areas.

*Read More...*


----------



## mark83 (Apr 14, 2009)

if this true then im looking forward to some pics from you queenslanders


----------



## discomat (Apr 14, 2009)

lol at mfreud's comment. Im a Qld'er (south east though) and the only reptile we are getting more of seems to be bloody cane toads!


----------



## Jarden (Apr 14, 2009)

Aggreed with discomat lol all i ever see round the house are Geckos cane toads ohhh and seen a bluey  but that was ages ago


----------



## slim6y (Apr 14, 2009)

I saw a snake once... And I live in North Queensland...


----------



## Kersten (Apr 14, 2009)

slim6y said:


> I saw a snake once... And I live in North Queensland...



You did?! My God....it's diabolical! :shock:


----------



## slim6y (Apr 14, 2009)

Kersten said:


> You did?! My God....it's diabolical! :shock:



No, I think it was a python, not too sure though... Could have been one of those ones you mentioned...


----------



## Kersten (Apr 14, 2009)

They're the ones with feathers.


----------



## herpkeeper (Apr 14, 2009)

discomat said:


> lol at mfreud's comment. Im a Qld'er (south east though) and the only reptile we are getting more of seems to be bloody cane toads!


 
are cane toads reptiles ? :shock: 
never mind, i read somewhere once that turtles were amphibians  and i thought ...............


----------



## whcasual79 (Apr 14, 2009)

discomat said:


> lol at mfreud's comment. Im a Qld'er (south east though) and the only reptile we are getting more of seems to be bloody cane toads!



i agree...


----------



## discomat (Apr 14, 2009)

pretty sure they are amphibians (thier amphibious nature gives it away), but they can be reptiles for now, just like those bears.... the koala's.


----------



## Jazza369 (Apr 14, 2009)

i seen 2 coastal carpets and one easten borwn and a red belly black in my back yard on the gold coast.....


----------

